# Phrag. andreettae, firs time bloom



## Trimorph (Nov 8, 2010)

Last week the first flower of mine Phrag. andrettae opens, which I once got as a seedling:







The quality of the picture isn't the best, but the light conditions were catastrophically the last days.

Best regards,
Tobias


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats, looks nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2010)

Such a sweet pink.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations on blooming it.:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice job growing and blooming


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2010)

It is so nice!!! What size is it? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

I hear the species will be lumped as a variety of schlimii so we should be able to get these shipped here legally. THanx for posting your QT!


----------



## Trimorph (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello Jean,

the leafspann is about 25cm:







Tobias



JeanLux said:


> It is so nice!!! What size is it? Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Tobias, great growing!!!! Did you find that seedling in Germany? Jean


----------



## Trimorph (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, several nurserys importet flask, and that was one seedling of them.



JeanLux said:


> Thanks a lot Tobias, great growing!!!! Did you find that seedling in Germany? Jean


----------

